# Building in Tulum - Looking for cost information



## Juicebuster (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys and Girls

First time poster so hello all.

I'm currently about to buy a plot in Chemuyil near Tulum and am just after information on building costs and where to buy materials.

I've read loads of places abut average cost per square foot but I just wanted more specifics. Information from people who have built there would be awesome and the kind of stuff theat would really help me would be things like

Cost of bathroom - Please let me know what level of opulence you have inyour suite
Kitchen cost - what size, any granite wood etc
Cost of Pool - Size etc
Also silly things like cost of single breeze blocks
cost of a bag of cement

If people could also help with websites of builders merchants and good places to buy pools, bathrooms, kitchens etc then I'd love you all.

Muchos Gratias in advance peeps 

Any photos would be very welcome too 

Jools


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Does the lot have a title?

All I know about that area is there are major land disputes going on right now


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The land dispute are at the beach no?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The hotels were on the beach , on ejido land from what I read. They bought when the ejido sold the land for cheap and now the ejido wants the land bck and or more money.. the usual deal... 
I am a citizen so I could buy without a trust down there but I sure would stay away from ejido land... there are too many instances where the land goes up and the ejido wants more money or the land back.. It is happening right now in Guadaljara on the land the airport was built on...typical.. and since there is no status of limitation on ejido land there is always someone who changes his or her mind somewhere down the line..


----------



## MaryQuilter (Jun 15, 2017)

You might want to try the Expats in Tulum FB page. There are a lot of people on there who have built and bought. But he ready for some private messages from people selling. Other than that I think they will be helpful with recommendations.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

citlali said:


> The land dispute are at the beach no?


They are all around that area. But from what I understand only a Mexican can buy ejido land.


----------

